# fake blood not very bloody



## Ducky (Nov 1, 2008)

Any one know how to make store bout fake blood more thicker.?? The kind i have is to watery to be used for any thing.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Adding corn syrup should do it without changing the colour.


----------



## Ms Poison (Aug 28, 2012)

Make your own. 1 cup & 8 TBS light corn syrup, 1 TSP coco powder, 1/4 TSP cornstarch. Drop 1/2 blue food color, 1 TSP red food color- make adustment to make it look real. I made some a few weeks ago and it stores nicely in an airtight container at room temp


----------



## Emily Diehl (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, if your blood is too watery, corn syrup and starch should thicken it up. Experiment with the ratios, though. Too much syrup can make it do a weird, oily separation, and too much starch can make it cloudy.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

AllenH has a ton of how to videos, check them out.


----------



## Katalina Mesaru (Mar 26, 2013)

Ducky said:


> Any one know how to make store bout fake blood more thicker.?? The kind i have is to watery to be used for any thing.


Have you tried flour or corn syrup? they work really well for thickening.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

*I don't use corn syrup. We did once and never again*. It is too sticky, and I don't like the feel.

Take alittle bit of the blood and add some blue or black, *a little at a time*, until you get the look you want.


----------

